# Horror movies



## WhitakerRStanton (Nov 24, 2015)

I love horror movies. Alas i have seen so many. Classic and new. Please tell me what horror movies you love and why. I am always search for good ones. More importantly I would like to what is that scares you. I have been writing a horror story for years. Please be honest, what would you incorporate in your horror story?


----------



## Terry D (Nov 24, 2015)

The Haunting (1963) -- This is a movie that never shows the ghost, never shows a drop of blood (in fact there's only one death in the movie) but it builds dread so slowly and keeps the viewer on edge so well that all of the unseen terrors become very, very real.

The Last House on the Left (1972) -- The banality of the violence in this film was disturbing. By today's standards it's actually pretty tame, but it was a ground breaker. The thing that sticks with me the most was thinking that this really could happen, it isn't some undead boogyman, or a cartoon character like Jason, Freddy, or Michael Meyers. 

Fail Safe (1964) -- Not technically a horror movie, but it's the only one on this list that gave me nightmares (actually it was the book that gave me bad dreams, but the movie is the most faithful adaptation of a novel I've ever seen).

The Ring (2002) -- Creepy to the max, with that over-powering sense of 'this ain't gonna end well'. The production values were also terrific.

I went to every horror movie that came to town when I was a kid and a bunch of them scared the crap out of me, but these are the ones that have stuck with me and that I can still watch with the same sense of dread.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello Whitaker

_The Night of the Hunter_ has to be the best horror film ever.

Then for cult classics, _The Night of the Living Dead_ is at the top of my list.

But perhaps the most chilling single scene of all time is from _Black Sabbath-__The Wurdulak_ when the little boy is standing outside the house in the middle of the night crying for his parents to let him back in.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## escorial (Nov 24, 2015)

recently watched and English film about a ballerina..Red Shoes and some of the ballet scenes were scary to me..mostly the men playing characters in the ballet..weird stuff


----------



## dale (Nov 24, 2015)

i love this trilogy. the director's use of colour in the films give them a surreal nightmarish quality.
i've talked to people who can't stand them, but i really like them.......

http://www.horror.com/php/article-1169-1.html


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm more of an old movie buff so I would be partial to the original Dracula (Bela Lugosi), Frankenstein (Boris Karloff), and just about anything from Vincent Price. I like movies where you have to use the imagination as opposed to seeing it right in front of you.

I also really like the original Little Shop of Horrors. Man eating flowers are always scrumptious :lol:


----------



## Sleepwriter (Nov 24, 2015)

Off the top of my head these are my top 3.

Martyrs (2008 ) French, subtitled.     A young woman's quest for revenge against the people who kidnapped and  tormented her as a child leads her and a friend, who is also a victim of  child abuse, on a terrifying journey into a living hell of depravity.


The Devil's Rejects (2005).   The murderous, backwoods Firefly family take to the road to escape a  vengeful police force which is not afraid of being as ruthless as their  target.

Event Horizon  (1997).   A rescue crew investigates a spaceship that disappeared into a black  hole and has now returned...with someone or something new on-board.



Event Horizon is my "go to"  movie when people ask for a good horror, thriller.  little bit of gore, and good jumpy scenes.

Devil's Rejects has a rather "real" feel to it.  I've had neighbors that I think this movie was loosely based on.  

Matyrs,  all I can say is, what has been seen can't be unseen.  It is subtitled, but if you want horror look no further.  this movie is not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 24, 2015)

Hans Zimmer's score for _The Ring_ adds a layer of doom the original never had.

_Don't Look Now - _A mind-whirling hunt through the streets of Venice. Donald Sutherland's growing hysteria and desperation to connect with this evasive figure (who he's convinced is his dead daughter) is maddeningly interesting. The camera is used almost as the character's eyes at times, spinning and darting with confusion. Considered a classic by many film buffs, but it's relatively unknown.

_The Thing_ - Well, not much needs to be said. As a remake, it surpasses its predecessor; the acting is borderline real -- the crew genuinely lived in those conditions, cooped up, becoming close and even growing to dislike each other in some cases, and you see it on the screen. That genuine tension and maddening lack of privacy. A prison of ice. The performances are, in no small part to that, real. They were unaware of what exactly would unfold in certain memorable scenes, and you can see that in their faces. It's thrilling! 

Not knowing who is really who is scary every time you watch it, and that final ambiguous scene makes it endlessly watchable, because you don't know who's been assimilated by the creature. It ends around that fire, both characters on the brink of hypothermia, eyeing each other suspiciously. So goooood.

_An American Werewolf in London_ -  Sure, it's a black comedy, but the initial attack; David's unusual/symbolic dreams actually _showing _you his brain's descent to a lesser, more dangerous and primal state of being; and his ultimate transformation into the wolf are truly horrifying. Even as a twelve-year-old boy, I understood that this was the best portrayal of that process ever filmed, and yet it had a sick sense of humour keeping me smiling. A great memory.

_The Innocents_ - As old as the movie is, it's an impressive display of psychological horror, especially considering how camp and unsubtle a lot of that genre was at the time. It really delved into the mind of that woman, tormented by the children she'd been tasked with guarding by their unloving father. Perhaps the most horrifying thing of all is her being attracted to the young boy, clearly enjoying it when he kisses her goodnight in an inappropriate way. Her visions are often chilling, too, which is extremely difficult to do when so much of a movie is set outdoors in the glaring sun. Another testament to its quality and unique vibe, really. Here's a song from it: [video=youtube;_annB8AsLcI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_annB8AsLcI[/video]

_Alien _- The sequence of Ripley bolting through the cramped hallways with the emergency lights intermittently whipping across her, accompanied by that almost ancient pulsing of music, is one of the most effective horror scenes of all time. 'nuff said. So many memorable moments that it's pointless to carry on listing.

_Hidden (Caché) - _A marvelous display of true horror: the unknown. Who is sending the tapes to this couple? This_ constant_ stream of their mundane lives recorded and delivered to them. Why? Are they boasting that nothing they ever do is beyond the voyeur's compulsions? Or do they want this couple to never feel alone or safe; to have that knowledge they're being watched haunt them forever. It's a fascinating film. 

_Peeping Tom_ - One of the few truly likable psychopaths in cinema. His voyeurism goes a step further than obsession, and you the viewer regret it as if it were your own child doing these things. He's so shy and thoughtful and intelligent, but that dark streak steals his soul before your eyes. The way in which he kills his victims is cruel in its creativity, and horrifying, but the fear comes from your own emotions toward the character, and how close he came to having a lovely life with a wonderful girl: a confused mixture of compassion and condemnation. 

_Rear Window_ - My favourite film of all time. Being embroiled in somebody else's dark business through your own curiosity and sense of justice is chilling in a way few movies are. The scene where the guy is just sitting in his apartment in the dark, watching, the tip of his cigarette glowing... It's like the fly catching a glimpse of the spider before its demise. I'm in a wheelchair myself, and could truly feel the terror of not being able to protect myself in such a situation. Hitchcock is the king.

_The Shining_ - Probably has my favourite cinematography of any film. The winding road up to the intimidating hotel; the twins; the kid bombing through the hotel's many halls on his tricycle. 

I love how Jack's appearance gets more disheveled, and his eyes more bloodshot and dog-like as the film goes on. Kubrick's infamous emotional hammering of his actors is sadly evident in every scene, yet the movie is all the better for it. 

Honorable mentions: _Night of the Hunter, The Signalman, Whistle and I'll Come to You (original), The Wicker Man, The Exorcist, The Omen, Evil Dead I + II, The Devil's Backbone, Kwaidan, Jaws, Hellraiser, Psycho, _etc.


----------



## Teb (Nov 28, 2015)

Can't say I watch much TV and films to be honest. Written word or gaming  if the TV is free for me. But some films I consider essential viewing  for Horror are

Alien -(She even saved the cat! This bit was important to our lass)
The Exorcist
Christine
The Thing

For those that like their horror that doesn't take itself seriously and has a streak of humour throughout essential watching is

Serenity - and when you have watched that go watch Firefly from start to  finish and then sign every damn petition you can find to reinstate that  show.. Do it, do it NOW...
Deep Rising
Zombieland
Evil Dead 3
Gremlins
Fright Night
The Frighteners


----------



## Doc Martin (Nov 28, 2015)

The Silence of the Lambs

"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with fava beans and a nice chianti."
-Hannibal Lecter 

Now that's some scary stuff.


----------



## dale (Nov 28, 2015)

Doc Martin said:


> The Silence of the Lambs
> 
> "A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with fava beans and a nice chianti."
> -Hannibal Lecter
> ...



yeah. but to be honest? hannibal really only killed assholes. it's what makes him so likable of a villain. he only
kills total jerks, or people trying to capture him. he really doesn't fuck with innocent bystanders much.


----------

